# Malawi Butterfly



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my Malawi Butterfly or A. Jacobfreibergi "Otter Point".


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice fish! What do you feed?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Nice fish! What do you feed?


Thank you...some generic flake and mostly Omega colour pellets. I've never seen a better colour enhancing food then this Omega one and I've tried them all. Not a huge fan of Omegas flake but this pellet has turned my Msobo deep females orange instead of yellow and my red by red zebras are insane.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you tried Dainichi? I think it might impress you more than the foods you're using now. It enhances color and body shape and musculature. Enhances white and black, too, which is uncommon in foods.

For vegetarian fish get veggie FX and for omnivorous and carnivorous fish get color FX. 
Here is my ps. acei before Veggie FX (on NLS)










After about a month of Veggie FX


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Your fish definitely look good and thick. I'll have to keep that food in mind.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Your fish definitely look good and thick. I'll have to keep that food in mind.


Try Northfin too. It's very similar.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Try Northfin too. It's very similar.


Who makes North Fin...I've heard of it but haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Who makes North Fin...I've heard of it but haven't seen it anywhere.


Apparently it's Darius who used to sell lots of tangs/malawis as well as Dainichi and NLS out of his basement in Toronto. They make Northfin in Mississauga. Finatics sells it. You can also get it on pnaquaria.com, just look for the person advertising Northfin for sale.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Stick with NLS much better food. I gave NF a try it's nothing special and it's not worth the price for something locally made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Stick with NLS much better food. I gave NF a try it's nothing special and it's not worth the price for something locally made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't speak for Northfin's long term effects, but it is based on Dainichi, and in my experience, Mbuna feed Dainichi vs NLS do look much better.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Stick with NLS much better food. I gave NF a try it's nothing special and it's not worth the price for something locally made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like both NLS and Dainichi. Long term I would stick to NLS only because it's readily available and I love the grow forumla. I haven't used Northfin to judge it but have heard mainly good results.

Great looking fish and video as always *TonyT*


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

des said:


> I like both NLS and Dainichi. Long term I would stick to NLS only because it's readily available and I love the grow forumla. I haven't used Northfin to judge it but have heard mainly good results.
> 
> Great looking fish and video as always *TonyT*


Thank you  I'm currently using Omega Super Colour Pellets...I can't believe the colour of my red x reds after just a few days. God food makes a huge difference.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

NorthFin is now readily available at Big Al's if you're still interested in trying it. Gorgeous fish...as good as NorthFin is though I really suggest Dainichi Color FX....worth every cent. Makes colors out of this world. 

I actually did a review on NorthFin AND Dainichi on YouTube if you're interested. Food really makes a big difference. 

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

cinsal09 said:


> I actually did a review on NorthFin AND Dainichi on YouTube if you're interested. Food really makes a big difference.
> 
> YouTube Channel: CindyS
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


Could you PM me a link to your youtube channel? I typed in CindyS in search and couldn't find you.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

I always forget how many Cindy's there are lol sorry!

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

